# Compressor condensors ????



## oversite (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi All,

I found an old compressor in my dads shed, he says he took it to a guy last year who apparently said that it needed new condensors??

Does anybody know the make and model of this compressor? and where I would find some condensors? OR am I totally wrong about everything?

The photos show where these condensors apparently live??

Any advice appreciated


----------



## cedgo (Sep 29, 2011)

Maybe he meant capacitors? A motor repair shop is where I would start.


----------



## oversite (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks Mate, 

Unfortunately I live a fair way from civilisation, hence the s*ity old compressor.
I was hopeing somebody could give me some details, so when I go into town next month I know what Im talking about.


----------



## cedgo (Sep 29, 2011)

Well , the compressor looks complete. The motor doesn't know or care what it is running. Take the motor to a shop, or maybe find another motor.


----------



## pawon (Dec 26, 2011)

What you need are -capacitors-. There are two kinds of capacitors for motors: start capacitors and run capacitors.

Start capacitors are the most common. Sometimes the electro motor also needs a run capacitor.

The start-capacitor is only use for starting. A motor with a missing start capacitor can be started by hand (give the flywheel a hard push in the right direction). The capacitor is onyl used for starting.

A run capacitor is used during running. The motor will not run with it removed, or badly when bridged.

check out: Motor capacitor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
and
Motor Capacitor FAQ for all your needs. Start & run capacitor guide.

good luck!


----------

